# Quelle carte graphique pour ce G5 ???



## claude B (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,  la carte graphique de mon G5 2005 a lâché et celle du G4 bi 867 s'éteint parfois.
J'ai fais des recherches sur le net mais les cartes du même nom que j'y ai trouvé ne ressemble pas à la carte du G5, ATI radeon 9600 AGP 128Mo,
G4: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX : AGP 32Mo  
Pourrait elles se monter dessus tout de même ????
Comment et ou trouvé des cartes de remplacement....???....?
Merci de votre aide.
Claude.


----------



## lappartien (6 Mars 2012)

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4621/ati-radeon-9600-pro-g4g5-256-mo-agp-mac.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t351633.html
pour la discussion ...


----------



## claude B (6 Mars 2012)

Merci,,,,


----------



## lappartien (7 Mars 2012)

de rien. En cherchant un peu et avec discernement ce qui n'est pas tjs mon cas (voir les réactions de pascal 77) (ça doit être son année de naissance)on arrive à résoudre bon nombre de choses. (recherche google, mac g, macetc....) Étonnant non?!


----------

